# Hegner Multicut Quick



## aubec (4 Aug 2012)

Hello

New to this forum but not to scrolling but still thought I would seek some other peoples advice about a saw. I have always looked at eventually getting a Hegner saw. Got a chance to buy a Hegner Multicut Quick for a really good price. This is the 22" throat saw. The saw is only two year old and looks brand new. Just wondering if anyone has used this machine and what your thoughts are. I've got a feeling that I will be buying this saw because I've just always wanted a hegner but thought I would seek some advice before I went to look. Is there anything I should look out for?

Thank you

aubec


----------



## Blister (4 Aug 2012)

I would say go for it  

First off its a Hegner  

and has a good specification

Cast iron construction
• Precision ground 17 5/8″ x 9″ rectangular table with dual tilt (45º to the left 12º right)
• Self contained dust extraction ducting or sawdust blower
• Under table guard
• Adjustable stroke length (long and short)
• Quick tension release.
• Reliable 100 watt continuously rated motors
• Weight 30 Kg.


As long as everything ( On off switch / Variable speed at all speeds ) works and you are allowed to see it running and cutting wood for a reasonable time all should be good


----------



## aubec (5 Aug 2012)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply. Well going to have a look and try it out later today as its only about 30 mins from me. Let you know whether I buy it or not.

Aubec


----------



## Mike Wingate (5 Aug 2012)

If it is a Hegner, it should be a great buy.


----------



## aubec (6 Aug 2012)

Hi all

I am now the proud owner of a Hegner Multicut Quick. The difference is amazing. The biggest difference I have noticed is the smoothness and accuracy of the cut. The cuts are definitely smoother with the Hegner, with less distortion on thick wood and the Hegner is so quiet. I would not have believed the difference had I not tried it for myself.

aubec


----------



## Mike Wingate (6 Aug 2012)

Buy decent saw blades. They cost more but work better and last longer.


----------



## Mike Wingate (6 Aug 2012)

Try Mike's Flying Dutchman brand from USA


----------



## aubec (6 Aug 2012)

Hi

I already use Mike's Flying Dutchman blades and would recommend them to anyone, not only for the quality of the blades but also for the service that you get from Mike.

aubec


----------



## mac1012 (11 Aug 2012)

im jeaulous lol i have hegner base model and love it when i saw your post i was thinking bite his/her hand off !!

if you dont mind could i ask how much you paid for it ? just in case i see a bigger model on ebay just want to know what a sensible price is thanks Mark


----------

